# Hello hello



## Cris (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice to meet you all. I'm currently not actually in any martial arts, but I'm looking into different schools and what not(can't actually afford lessons either, but that's neither here nor there). Also being in the middle of nowhere isn't helping the search.
 For the record my real name isn't Cris. I just like going by it since I picked for a s/n for a game I used to play. My real name is a seeeeecreeeeet though so I'm not telling. :ultracool

Peace out.


----------



## Drac (Jan 17, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## MJS (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 17, 2007)

Glad to have you and remember this is the best little MA site around


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!   :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome, artist currently known as Cris.


----------



## Cris (Jan 18, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Welcome, artist currently known as Cris.


oh boy, I bow to your puns  and thanks for the welcome everyone


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk, and happy posting!  We're glad to have you here!


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 19, 2007)

welcome to martial talk


----------



## Tames D (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!!!


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome And Ask Lots Of Questions


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Secret One, welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------

